# Landing on the correct canter lead after a jump



## bluehorse (7 October 2011)

Does anybody know some good exercises to try and encourage a horse to land on the correct lead after a jump?  My very green boy has a complete preference for landing on the left canter lead, even on the right rein. 

The only way I can get him to land on the right leg is to do a *very *pronounced turn over the jump (starting before the jump which means our approach is not straight), so that he has to land on that leg or he'd seriously overbalance!  Not ideal I know but a more gentle suggestion asking him for the correct lead, or working him in a large circle etc over jumps doesn't work.  We have only just starting schooling over 65cms after a long break, so I don't expect too much, I just want to break the habit before we go any bigger.  We can't do flying changes yet although I will be looking to teach him those eventually, so we always have to pull back to trot after jumping on that rein, when we should be practicing maintaining  a nice canter rhythm between jumps.  When schooling on the flat I do not have problems getting the correct lead at any time.

Back, saddle, teeth etc all fine and checked regularly, and he has no soundness issues.

Thanks!


----------



## kerilli (7 October 2011)

a small fence on a 20m circle is a good one, just keep going round quite a few times, correct lead if necessary... he should get the idea of it fairly quickly. weighting your inside stirrup a little, opening your inside rein, and looking to the inside all help tell the horse, usually!


----------



## bluehorse (7 October 2011)

Thanks, I'm already trying that but it doesn't seem to work if I stay on the line of a 20m circle, I have to go on a sharper curve when I approach the jump and afterwards.

Maybe I just need to keep repeating it until the penny drops and then I can start to work on a better line...


----------



## TarrSteps (7 October 2011)

It's difficult with jumps that small because the horse doesn't spend enough time in the air to reorganise its legs, so it mostly becomes about your take off.  Is he coming off the ground evenly and staying straight in the air?


----------



## be positive (7 October 2011)

TarrSteps said:



			It's difficult with jumps that small because the horse doesn't spend enough time in the air to reorganise its legs, so it mostly becomes about your take off.  Is he coming off the ground evenly and staying straight in the air?
		
Click to expand...

I never worry at this stage, they need to jump properly and be straight, they will usually favour one lead ,bring back to trot and quickly pick up canter again.
Once the fences get bigger it is not usually an issue unless they have a problem with canter anyway.
We took a young horse jumping this week that  nearly always lands on the left leg at home, he jumped round 85 and 95 tracks and was correct nearly all the time in the ring and it was only his third time competing so he had plenty to think about and organised himself, his rider had the job of getting him to the fence, he had to jump it and not be hassled about which leg he landed on.


----------



## Tnavas (8 October 2011)

PLace a small fence over X on the long centre line. Work in 20m circles in canter changing the rein over the fence. Do ride the circle shapes to start with as this is going to help the horse. Apply the aids for the change as your horse is leaving the ground, look towards the direction of the change and squeeze the inside rein.

Once the horse is understanding what is required you will be able to straighten the approach.


----------



## bluehorse (8 October 2011)

TarrSteps said:



			It's difficult with jumps that small because the horse doesn't spend enough time in the air to reorganise its legs, so it mostly becomes about your take off.  Is he coming off the ground evenly and staying straight in the air?
		
Click to expand...

If I keep my approach straight then yes, he stays straight in the air and makes a nice jump.  He will 'launch' himself a bit if I let him, he's a big rangy horse and I find it quite difficult to keep him up together sometimes, so I am trying to keep him steady and on a fairly short approach, otherwise he bowls on a bit and becomes unbalanced...

Be Positive - Yes you're probably right in that I should stop worrying about it and concentrate on the straightness for now.  He's 7 but has had a long time off work for various reasons, so is really only just starting to jump, very baby styley.

Evelyn - thanks for that suggestion, I have been riding in a 20m circle but without a rein change so might give that a go...


----------



## diggerbez (8 October 2011)

i personally wouldn't worry too much about it- i agree that you want to be keeping a good canter rhythm but equally you need to encourage him to come into his fences straight so you might end up causing a bigger problem by trying to solve a relatively minor issue. as Tarrsteps says its hard over teensy fences anyway. i would focus on a quick transition after the fence to change the lead - nice and smooth- and by suggesting with your body weight (weight slightly into your inside stirrup. looking to the inside etc) he'll probably get it in his own time. you can obviously work on improving your canter generally on the flat.


----------



## stencilface (8 October 2011)

I think not trying too hard works!  If I try too hard, I end up leaning forwards unintentionally, and throwing him the opposite way and making him go on the wrong leg.  I try to sit uip, look the way I way I want to go, and give direction with my hips


----------



## Marydoll (8 October 2011)

Evelyn said:



			PLace a small fence over X on the long centre line. Work in 20m circles in canter changing the rein over the fence. Do ride the circle shapes to start with as this is going to help the horse. Apply the aids for the change as your horse is leaving the ground, look towards the direction of the change and squeeze the inside rein.

Once the horse is understanding what is required you will be able to straighten the approach.
		
Click to expand...

Like this


----------

